# First new motor purchase, looking for prop advice.



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I’d get some input from the Boggy Creek people as they have probably rigged some boats with that motor. The Tohatsu dealer should also get you in the right ballpark. You could also call PowerTech as they’re always helpful. I’d take a rough guess that a prop with about 14” pitch would be a decent place to start. Some of us with tunnel hulls have found the 3-blade cupped props work well, but 4 blade props are generally more popular based on my highly unscientific sampling. 

Then it’s really a matter of trying them out. It should jump up on plane quickly and allow the motor to run at it’s stated max RPM (probably about 6000) at full throttle. If it’s boggy on hole shot and the motor won’t spin up all the way, you’ll need to drop the pitch. Work with a prop shop that will let you test several to get it right. On small skiffs, you usually get an immediate impression when one prop is better than another.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Call Jack Foreman. He has at least three generations of props for that specific motor since its what he runs on his personal skiff. I have his Gen 2 prop on my boat...same motor...its insane.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

crboggs said:


> Call Jack Foreman. He has at least three generations of props for that specific motor since its what he runs on his personal skiff. I have his Gen 2 prop on my boat...same motor...its insane.


How can I get in touch with Jack Foreman? Is he with Powertech? Thx


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack uses Powertech props to make his custom props and also designed props for the Powertech shelf prop line. Jack beefs up the blades with thicker and custom cup etc. Give him a chance to get back to you, he is in his 60’s and is VERY busy.


----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

Same...went and saw Jack and got set up right.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Depends what you want out of your prop. Not everyone is as mad at shallow water as others. 

Since you don't have a JP and want to prioritize speed over hole-shot, I'm not so sure Mr. Foreman is your best resource. The guy has absolutely mastered shallow water props - to an extent many don't think possible. However, you will not get full top-end speed. I think you would even find that you're limited and can't get full RPMs since you don't have a JP. Jack's props like to run high in the water column.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Depends what you want out of your prop. Not everyone is as mad at shallow water as others.
> 
> Since you don't have a JP and want to prioritize speed over hole-shot, I'm not so sure Mr. Foreman is your best resource. The guy has absolutely mastered shallow water props - to an extent many don't think possible. However, you will not get full top-end speed. I think you would even find that you're limited and can't get full RPMs since you don't have a JP. Jack's props like to run high in the water column.


Jack can make a prop for any boat, not just for shallow water. Several guide buddies run his props on their big offshore boats, bay boats, even flat bottom non tunnel aluminum boats. He is not limited to just skinny water triple cupped props.


----------

